# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  ASUMIN opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

czy może ktoś powiedzieć coś na temat tego leku na zmniejszenie łaknienia na słodycze ?
może jakiś farmaceuta albo osoba która stosuje/stosowała ?

1 tabletka skład:
Wyciąg z liści Gymnema sylvestre standaryzowany na 25% kwasu gymnemowego - 160 mg w tym 40 mg kwas gymnemowy
Wyciąg z Garcinia cambogia - 100 mg
Proszek z owoców opuncji figowej - 37,5 mg
Wyciąg z morszczynu pęcherzykowatego (Fucus vesiculosus) - 15 mg
Chrom - 20 mcg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chrom już od dawna stosowany jest jako środek na zmniejszenie apetytu na cukier,
to główny środek w tego typu produktach, ale na każdego różnie działa, na niektórych i chrom nie pomoże  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dokładnie, nie opłaca się tego kupować, lepiej kupić zwykły chrom w tabletkach za 1/3 ceny a efekt ten sam co po tych tabletkach  Asumin za 20zł ( tyle kosztuja jak sprawdzałam )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asumin to nie tylko chrom, zawiera o wiele wiecej skladnikow. Jednak bralem go i stwierdzam, ze apetyt na slodycze po nim wzrosl zamiast zmalec! Dlatego nie oplaca sie zaplacic 31 zl (tyle ja zaplacilem).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chrom to nie jest dobry pomysł. Może i hamuje apetyt, ale dla organizmu przyjmowanie chromu może być bardzo szkodliwe. Chrom odkłada się w komórkach i może przez to być rakotwórczy. To przerażające, że znajduje się on w większości tych cudownych specyfików...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie kupowalam jeszcze tego ale mam zamiar..jesli chodzi o chrom to kompletnie mi nie pomogl..jeszcze mailm wieksze łaknienie na słodkie..poziewaz ja jestem osoba co lubie eksperymentowac to tak tez zrobie z tabletkami ASUMIN

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

HEJ,
jak kupisz to napisz proszę jak na Ciebie to działa i jakie masz spostrzeżenia bo jestem bardzo ciekawa  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam i nie pomógł mi nic zupełnie, mój apetyt na słodycze jeszcze bardziej wzrósł, postanowiłam kupić sam chrom niestety na razie efekt identyczny  :Frown:  , nie wiem może trzeba dłużej stosować - ale bez przesady no ile można czekać na efekty  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja zamierzam w tym tyg i tak kupić i spróbować na sobie to dam Wam znać dziewczyny na pewno, myśle że za jakiś tydzień żeby troche chociaż czasu mineło, pewnie więcej bedzie można powiedziec

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Utarła sie opinia że chrom działa na obniżenie apetytu na słodycze, ja sie  z tym nie zgadzam.

Pod wpływem reklama zakupiłam preparaty zawierające chrom i teraz tego bardzo żałuję, mino odstawienia tych preparatów, apetyt na słodkie rzeczy wzrósł.

Najgorsze jest to ,że w nocy się budzę i muszę zjeść coś słodkiego , wystarczy łyżeczka dżemu. ;(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosuję trzeci tydzień i widzę poprawę. Nie żebym nie jadła wcale, bo przecież trochę przyjemności się należy, ale wcale aż tak bardzo już mi się nie pożeram czekolady na raz.

----------


## bet26

hmm ja też mam problem ze słodyczami tylko zastanawiam się czy wzięłabym w ogóle tabletki, bo ja np. lubię smak dobrej czekolady czy ciastka.... chyba wolę ograniczyć porcję albo ćwiczyć za to intensywniej, czy tam wymyślić sobie inne zadośćuczynienie niż brać piguły

----------


## Alessia

Zwiększcie sobie spożycie białka i stopniowo zmniejszajcie spożycie węglowodanów prostych, a z czasem będziecie  mogły przeżyć cały dzień bez słodyczy  :Smile:

----------


## dietetykk

Generalnie na pohamowanie apetytu na słodkie stosuje się Chrom.
Pierwiastek ten dzięki swoim właściwościom wspomaga odchudzanie - zapobiega skokom insuliny, dzięki czemu mamy mniejsze napady głodu i ochoty na słodycze. Dodatkowo dzięki wpływie na metabolizm lipidów obniża stężenie cholesterolu we krwi.
Z doświadczenia jednak wiem, że suplementacja tym pierwiastkiem działa dodatkowo na psychikę i rzeczywiście wiele osób je mniej słodyczy podczas przyjmowania tabletek z chromem.

Z suplementacją jednak trzeba uważać, łatwo jest przedawkować lek, mimo przyjmowania odpowiedniej ilości tabletek. Jeśli spożywacie produkty bogate chrom, tj. gruboziarniste kasze, makarony, drożdże, zielony groszek,pełnoziarniste pieczywo, brokuły, wołowina - suplementacja nie będzie konieczna, gdyż wszelkie niedobory łatwiej uzupełnić z pożywienia niż korzystając ze środków farmaceutycznych.

----------


## YOX

Myślę, że jedzenie przez dłuższy czas rzeczy słodkich ale mniej lubianych, może skutecznie obniżyć zamiłowanie do nich w ogóle. To taka terapia behawioralna dla zdeterminowanych. Trzeba tylko pamiętać, aby te "substytuty" były urozmaicone. Powinno się je kupować rzadko, nawet na zapas, ale na pewno nie częściej jak raz w tygodniu. Jakie to mogą być produkty? Przede wszystkim dostępne rodzime owoce i warzywa: jabłka i marchewka. Ewentualnie suszone morele i śliwki, ale te są jednak wyraźnie słodkie i będą wzmagały głód słodyczy u wielu osób. Można wprowadzić do diety także słodycze dla diabetyków oraz czekolady z najniższą zawartością cukru, aromatów lub dodatków smakowych. Spróbujcie i dajcie znać, czy komuś się te rady przydały. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zaciekawiona

Stosowałam chrom, bo robiło mi się słabo jak nie jadłam czekolady, było trochę lepiej, ale ta nieodparta chęć słodkiego nigdy mi nie minęła. Zajrzałam  skład tego Asuminu, oprócz chromu ma m.in. gymnema sylvestre, która ma po prostu odbierać apetyt na słodycze. Czekolady dla diabetyków są po prostu wstrętne a po czekoladę sięgam nawet po zjedzeniu sałatki owocowej! Chociaż najlepiej by tę sałatkę polać sosem czekoladowym  :Wink:  Także tak to u mnie wygląda. Jeśli jest szansa, że coś pomoże, to wypróbuję!  :Smile:

----------


## eksperymentowiczka

Hmm.. Chciałam kupić te tabletki, ale czytam wasze opinie i raczej rezygnuje.. Jestem osobą której non stop leci cukier.. Staram się jeść owoce, zamiast słodkiego ale to nie takie łatwe.. Chyba w tym wszystkim potrzebna najbardziej jest silna wola.. A tym, którym cukier spada, podobnie jak mnie.. cóż.. dieta dla cukrzyków..

----------


## działka61

nie próbowałam tego specyfiku ale również miałam problem jak omijać słodkości i znalazłam bardzo dobre tabletki jest to wyciąg z morwy białej wypróbowałam na sobie-cena około 16 zł wystarczy zażywać 2 tabletki dziennie do kupienia w aptekach-a co do chromu to nie widziałam żadnych efektów polecam i pozdrawiam

----------


## Makarena

Eksperymentowiczko - Asumin reguluje poziom cukru, ma przeciwdziałać takim właśnie spadkom (tak na logikę, skoro ma zmniejszać apetyt na słodycze) także jeśli te spadki nie są drastyczne na tyle, że musisz iść do diabetologa, to myślę, że warto spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeszcze nie próbowałam tego leku, ale ktoś kto kupił Asumin niech powie szczerze czy naprawdę pomógł.
DZIĘKI

----------


## renika123

Chciałam podać mój sposób na ochotę na słodkości. Kupuję czekoladę gorzką jak najbardziej wytrawną 80 lub 90 % kakao, można zjeść kosteczkę przed posiłkiem, wtedy zjesz mniej na główne danie lub kosteczkę jako deser. Taka czekolada jest tak esencjonalna, że nie ma się ochoty na resztę. Przy tym sporo magnezu poprawiającego samopoczucie, zdecydowanie mniej cukru niż mleczna czekolada. Zdarzyło mi się również kiedyś próbować brać chrom, ale znajduję się w gronie osób, na które działa odwrotnie. Zdecydowanie odradzam wszelkie suplementy diety. Najbardziej dają po kieszeni, często nie mają nic wartościowego, słabo się przyswajają, czasem warto zadbać o dietę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety też brałam chrom i rezultat 0, a może nawet bardziej pobudzał łaknienie na słodycze. Nie lubię ciasta, ciastek, czekolady i cukierków czekoladowych. Ale uwielbiam landrynki, krówki, kapitańskie i raczki w dużych ilościach, a cukier jem łyżkami. Zawsze miałam za niski poziom cukru i byłam bardzo szczupła. Niestety, teraz się to zmieniło. Wypróbuję ten asumin, ale niewiele sobie po nim obiecuję. A co robić?

----------


## niezarejestrowany

Dziewczyny powiem Wam co myślę: wydaje mi się, że w rzucaniu wszelakich nałogów liczy się w 50% wola, 25% samozaparcie, 25% unikanie okazji. Dlaczego? Odwołam się może do innego nałogu- palenia papierosów. Paliłam 10 lat, kiedy to zaszłam w ciążę rzucenie palenia było dla mnie oczywiste i niezbędne. zrobiłam to bez pomocy żadnych środków farmakologicznych, unikałam osób palących oraz przebywania w miejscach w których byłam przyzwyczajona odpalać. Udało mi się rzucić, a na wakacjach, kiedy to teraz moje 2 letnie już dziecko było pod opieką dziadków, zaczęli się znajomi, piwko etc i znowu zaczełam jarać. Teraz znowu nie palę, mam nadzieję że już tak zostanie. Sytuacja kolejna: dieta... zależało mi schudnąć zaczęłam unikać(tak, ja łasuch)okazji. Nie wchodzę do cukierni, w sklepach półki ze słodkościami  unikam szerokim łukiem, jak mąż coś je to zmykam do drugiego pokoju. I jakoś wychodzi :Smile:  co prawda skuszę się czasami ale i tak bardzo ograniczyłam. Więc kształtujcie silną wolę i unikajcie drażniących sytuacji. Poza tym pomaga picie dużej ilości wody, i jadanie owoców. Znowu jogurty- wiadomo, że najlepszy naturalny itd., ale jak macie ochotę na słodkie to zjedzcie jogurt owocowy. Jest w nim dużo cukru ale na pewno jest bardziej wartościowy i mniej kaloryczny niż np batonik. Wszelkie środki farmakologiczne stanowczo odradzam, doświadczenie zdobyłam jako nastolatka. Tabletki odchudzające mają przykre skutki uboczne, spalacze nie działają bez ćwiczeń, a jak ktoś już ćwiczy to wystarczy racjonalna dieta, chromy itp, w moim przypadku tylko pobudzały apetyt. Nie wspomnę już o pokładach okropnej, rakotwórczej chemii- kancerobomby z opóźnionym zapłonem... szanujcie swoje zdrowie i nie wkładajcie do ust żadnej tabletki, jeżeli naprawdę nie jesteście chorzy, nie przepisze jej lekarz i nie jest ona niezbędna. Pozdrawiam A.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja jestem właśnie w trakcie stosowania, i na mnie działa  :Smile: 
Mój apetyt na słodycze zmalał, a wcześniej nie mogłam się powstrzymać i chociaż jednego cukiereczka musiałam zjeść dziennie. 
A teraz nie mam kompletnie apetytu na słodycze, nawet jako wyzwanie położylam sobie w widocznym miejscu w domu dwa batoniki czekoladowe z tofi. I nic jak polozylam tak leza  :Smile:  
Polecam polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

"Mózg potrzebuje glukozy (blisko 150 gramów dziennie), a nie ma możliwości magazynowania jej. Spadek dostawy cukru prostego do mózgu powoduje znaczne zaburzenia w jego pracy, a nawet obumieranie." Wikpedia
Kupiłem  na allegro glukozę 10kg , 7zł za kg   (w aptece 100g -5 zł) Rozpuszczam ją  w wodzie , stosuje do herbaty
Przestałem jeść czekoladę, ciasta , od czasu do czasu jem zwykłe pierniki.
Zamieńcie cukier ze sklepu na glukozę.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

No cóż. Nie jesteś producentem. A jak nie chcesz być gruba to nie żryj tyle. I to cała tajemnica działania paraleku
dobra rada

----------


## Próba

Gdyby silna wola wystarczyła, to nikt nie miałby problemu z rezygnacją ze słodyczy. Do mnie wieczorami, po ciężkim dniu żadne racjonalne argumenty nie przemówią, żeby nie zjeść tych kilku kostek czekolady albo wafelków. Liczę, że asumin pomoże, ale zobaczymy...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę asmumin dopiero tydzień ale ani razu nie miałam ochoty na słodyczę, wcześniejjadłam ich strasznie duzo i codziennie waga też w dół o 2 kg - ogólnie polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chrom uszkadza DNA, co może prowadzić do powstania nowotworów!

----------


## alex lee

...to faktycznie obniża apetyt na słodkie, lecz tylko u osób, których ochota na słodycze wynika z niedoboru tego pierwiastka!!!!
pozdrawiam

----------


## Malaga85

tego chromu jest tyle co nic, 20mcg to tyle co w 100g pomidorów, czyli jedząc ketchup mogę sobie wyhodować raka?  :Wink:  poza tym tam jest ta gymnea coś i to podobno od niej nie chce się słodkiego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

biore asumin od 5 dni jest efekt bo nie tylko nie mam checi na slodycze ale ogolnie mam mniejszy apetyt wiec mi pomaga polecam warto sprobowac kupujac np 1 listek tabletek bo bynajmiej ja juz na drugi dzien widzialam ze jest zmiana a slodycze moga lezec obok i nie zostaja pozarte jak to wczesniej bywalo :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to nie prawda ze nie dzialaja te tabletki, ja biore tydzien narazie i wogole nie chce mi sie slodkiego, te tabletki sa super, polecam !!!!! rzucam palenie i bardzo mialam ochote na slodkie a teraz nie pale i nie jem slodyczy, polecam polecam, polecam  :Smile: )))))

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Na mnie Asumin działał* - ale jak przestałam brać to już przestał  :Frown: 
Teraz stosuję od 3 tygodni Afirmacje FITNESS i muszę przyznać, że teraz tez mi się nie chce jeść słodyczy i nie musze brać żadnych tabletek. 
Namówiła mnie na to koleżanka, która schudła z tym 15 kg w 3 miesiące  :Smile:

----------


## Miszkaaa

Ja Polecam wam Sesje Fruiti na odchudzanie - rewelacja - też hamuje apetyt na słodycze  :Smile:  A cena ta sama prawie  :Smile:

----------


## andrea

oj tam, czekolada dobra jest  :Smile:

----------


## Maja27

Każdy organizm jest inny i inaczej zareaguje. W każdym razie na mnie nie działa i dodatkowo zatrzymała mi się woda w organizmie. Nie ma sensu wyrzucać pieniędzy w błoto. Co do polecanej gorzkiej czekolady! Dziewczyny! Gorzka czekolada może i zawiera mniej cukru aniżeli czekolada mleczna, ale pamiętajcie, że gorzka czekolada zawiera więcej tłuszczu aniżeli zwykła! Po drugie, baton mily way (czy jak to się pisze :Smile:  ), ma około 64 kcal, a batony light mają około 94 kcal. Moim sposobem na słodycze, nie jest ich niejedzenie wcale. Staram się zjadać dziennie dwa-cztery herbatniki z dżemem. Mój organizm dostaje info, że zjadłam cukier, a ja nie rzucam się na czekoladę po okresach niejedzenia cukru. Poza tym można zrobić własną czekoladę, ze steevią - będzie pyszna i będzie miała niewiele kcal. Schudłam 68 kg, w 3 lata i wiem, że można!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> No cóż. Nie jesteś producentem. A jak nie chcesz być gruba to nie żryj tyle. I to cała tajemnica działania paraleku
> dobra rada


 i to jest święta prawda!

----------


## Tomekhgc

dieta i ostre treningi. jedyne wyjście żeby nie wyglądać jak świniak.

----------


## Szczuplejsza

Chyba nie zawsze problemem jest brak ruchu. Przynajmniej u mnie. Trenuję, ale co z tego, jak później wieczorem rzucam się na słodycze? A właściwie rzucałam. Chudłam, jasne, ale pewnie mogłabym schudnąć więcej gdyby nie to podjadanie. Kupiłam ten asumin, żeby sprawdzić. najpierw przeleżał tydzień na półce, bo też nie lubię tabsów, ale mówię – no raz kozie śmierć! Gorzej żołądka nie zniszczę niż tym cukrem! No i się opłaciło, od czasu jak skończyłam go brać i przestałam podjadać słodkie i schudłam z 5kg a to ok miesiąc temu było.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupilam przyjmuje i polecam.Strasznie lubie slodycze i to jest problem ,nie jem duzo ale zawsze nadrabialam slodyczami i niestety 7 kilo przytylam.Co prawda nie mam nadwagi 173cm waze 65 kilo ale moja stala waga byla 58 kilo i czulam sie dobrze.Teraz bylo okropnie 43 lata wolna przemiana materii slodycze i wynik jest.Przyjmuje go po sniadaniu jedna tabletke(jem musli z jogurtem i owocami ,na obiad jem warzywa z kawalkiem miesa albo jajkiem lub rybka  i na kolacje jem musli a po kolacji 1 tabletka.Pierwsze trzy dni bylo ciezko teraz juz jest ok .Po13 dniach waga spadla o1,7kilo w pasie i biodrach po 3 cm ,nie mam takich napadow jak mialam ,musli jest juz slodkie i owoce tez .Mam nadzieje ,ze tak bedzie dalej ........

----------


## Katarzynka

Rzuciłam palenie 8 miesięcy temu i tak stopniowo uzależniałam się od słodyczy. Oczywiście starałam się ograniczyć ale jakoś nie wychodziło. To czekolada to pączek to jakiś batonik... I przybyło mi 5 kilo... Dla mnie to jest bardzo dużo te pięć kilo bo ćwiczę 5 razy w tygodniu dość intensywnie, staram się zdrowo odżywiać. Ale te słodycze to jest jakiś koszmar nie potrafię nad sobą zapanować. Rano ćwiczę z godzinkę lub dłużej dość intensywnie a wieczorem oglądam pierwszą miłość i wcinam czekoladę... Próbowałam różnych sposobów żucie gum, picie wody i różne tam ale to jest silniejsze ode mnie nie potrafię się oprzeć tej pokusie już łatwiej mi było palenie rzucić a paliłam 6 lat i potrafiłam rzucić z dnia na dzień.. No więc zobaczyłam reklamę asuminu i zdecydowałam że spróbuję a co mi szkodzi. A jakie będą efekty to dam znać, zwykły chrom brałam ale mi nie pomógł, asumin ma jakieś dodatki więc zobaczymy

----------


## Witka_456

w ramach wiosennej mobilizacji, zabrałam sie za siebie i postanowiłam jesc mniej słodyczy. dodam, że dieta jakoś nigdy nie była moja mocną stroną...biore asumin od 1,5 tyg. wczesniej probowałam innych specyfików i trików i nie wytrzymałam dłużej niż tydzień. na razie widzę, że nie podjadam słodkiego. mam nadzieję, że efekt się utrzyma . i że będzie też widoczny na ciuchach - jak schudne ;]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny,

Gdy zaczelam chodzic na silownie i prowadzi aktywny tryb zycia mialam ogromna ochote na slodycze co mijalo sie z celem.

ale wpadlam na pomysl zeby zaczac brac SAM magnez !!! I po tygodniu stosowania nie moglam patrzec na czekolade. Nie zawsze chodzi o ten xhrom. Czesto jeat to brak magnezu ktory jest w czekoladzie i dlatego organizm sie jej domaga

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wypróbowałam za to 	Oregasept H97 i to mi pomaga tylko trzeba uważnie przeczytać ulotkę bo nie każdy może. Ten olejek zabija grzyby w naszym organizmie a to one odpowiadają za łaknienie słodkiego bo potrzebują cukru aby rosnąć. rzyby ma w sobie każdy z nas.

----------


## Mamma_MIA

ja nie żałuje że wypróbowałam. pewno zaraz ktos powie, ze to reklama itd. ale wychodze z założenia, ze jak sie nie spróbuje , to sie nie dowie. wiec ja kupiłam - szczególnie polecam przez net, bo jest chyba troche taniej. biore od konca lutego do teraz i po 2-3 tygodniach widze poprawe. nie kupuje czekolady (no chyba , że dla swoich dzieciaków, ale im już nie podjadam  :Smile: . waga poszła w dół, wiec jestem zadowolona, tylko trzeba poczekać troche na efekt.

----------


## Monia_11111

i jak dziewczyny? ktoś zażywał? jak wasze wrażenia?

----------


## KaroLinka

ja probowałam, w ramach mojego wiosennego :"pospolitego ruszenia". dla mnie jak najbardziej okej - udało mi się odtsawić czekolade i ciatska czyli najwiekszych wrogów mojej wagi! jak ktos chce rzucic słodkie, to z drobną pomocą mu sie uda, nie wierze niestety w tą silną wole, bo nie raz probowalam. a teraz mi sie udalo z asumienm :]

----------


## Patka_Ewelka

nie jest źle - ja brałam przez 2 tyg i ograniczyłam słodkie. nie spodziewałam sie cudów, ale i tak jest nieźle - nie dosiadam sie do tabilczki czeklady na jedno posiedzenie a to i tak dużo.

----------


## alette

Witajcie  :Smile:  Myślę, że dobrym sposobem, żeby spadła nam chęć na jedzenie słodyczy jest jedzenie produktów o niskim IG, dodatkowo spożywanie tabletek z błonnikiem(chyba, że ktoś spożywa pokarmy bogate w błonnik). Chrom jak dla mnie jest ok, ale bez sportu, silnej woli i diety złożonej z produktów o niskim IG, sam chrom niewiele chyba da. To moje zdanie. Aha i trzeba dużo pić, 2 L wody dziennie - ja piję herbatki owocowe i niestety dodaję do nich słodzik, a wiadomo, że on jest zdradliwy i zwiększa chęć jedzenia słodyczy... Dlatego zamierzam kupić w aptece aqua slim lemon- chemia, ale nie zawiera słodzika. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja biorę Asumin od 3 dni i już widzę ogromną różnicę. W zasadzie w ten sam dzień kiedy wzięłam pierwszą tabletkę nie ciągnęło mnie już do słodyczy. Nie odmawiam sobie słodkiej bułeczki z rana do kawki. Moją największą zmorą było podjadanie w ciągu dnia i słodycze wieczorem. Od 3 dni tego nie ma. Póki co jestem zadowolona. Za 2-3 tygodnie będę mogła powiedzieć coś więcej o działaniu leku.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zwiększenie łaknienia na słodycze powoduje Candida, znaczy mamy grzyba Candida na którego nie ma lekarstwa trzeba leczyć środkami naturalnymi, candida prowadzi do takich chorób jak; rak, wylew, zawał itd. czytać w internecie; Candida u kobiet, candida objawy, candida leczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zanim zaczniesz faszerować się "cudownymi" lekami wykonaj badania krwi -sprawdź poziom cukru we krwi i tolerancję glukozy, poziom chromu i parametry hormonów tarczycy. Unikniesz niemiłych niespodzianek  i niepotrzebnych wydatków.

----------


## adam39

Witam 
Łykam asumin od tygodnia: efekty to wzdęcia, pierdzę jak krowa po trawie, mam większy apetyt szczególnie na słodycze - cały czas myślę co by tu zjeść. 

Wszystkim co chcą to łykać stanowczo odradzam !!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,stosuje asumin od dwóch tygodni.. u mnie efekt zdumiewający..w ciągu 14 dni zjadłam tylko jednego słodkiego rogalika. wcześniej zjadałam masę słodyczy..nie mogłam się powstrzymać od słodkośći. teraz gdy stosuje tabletki nie mam ochoty na słodkie. Nie walczę ze sobą tylko po prostu nie mam ochoty na słodycze.Zobaczymy jak kuracja będzie dalej przebiegać..jak na dzień dzisiejszy to jestem zadowolona..polecam..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Chrom to nie jest dobry pomysł. Może i hamuje apetyt, ale dla organizmu przyjmowanie chromu może być bardzo szkodliwe. Chrom odkłada się w komórkach i może przez to być rakotwórczy. To przerażające, że znajduje się on w większości tych cudownych specyfików...


schudłam 12 kg dzięki asuminowi. Wracałam do domu to musiałam po drodze kupić z 10 różnych batoników  :Smile:  Pawełki to wrecz pochłaniałam. Nie jadłam Pawełków od kwietna i nie brakuje mi ich nawet teraz kiedy już tak nie ograniczam jedzenia. po prostu nie mam ochoty na słodycze. Przyjmuję asumin 1 raz dziennie chyba , że idę na proszony obiadek to 2 razy. Moze nie na każdego działa, nie wiem. Na mnie działa :Wink: )

----------


## Patryk86

Candida spp. jest prawidłowym składnikiem mikroflory człowieka. Nie ma dowodów potwierdzających, że tak zwana nieszczelność jelit "Leaking Gut Syndrome" jest wywołana głównie przez te drożdżaki. Candida robi ostatnio furorę w internecie. Jest podobno odpowiedzialny za większość chorób, od bólu głowy, po biegunkę, stres, alergię i choroby autoimmunologiczne. Tak mówi teoria medycyny alternatywnej, którą forsują firmy farmaceutyczne. Teoria lustrzana, oparta na wiarygodnych metaanalizach, podaje, że to nie grzybki wywołują większość z tych chorób, ale to choroby wtórnie prowadzą do grzybicy z towarzyszącym rozrostem mikroflory (SIBO). To nie candida powoduje stres, ale stres powoduje przerost candidy. To nie candida wywołuje alergię, ale alergia powoduje przerost candidy. Candida jest tylko skutkiem tych chorób, a nie ich bezpośrednią przyczyną. Jak to możliwe? Stres, alergia, choroby autoimmunologiczne, powodują zaburzenia w motoryce przewodu pokarmowego, wydzielaniu jelitowym oraz prezentacji antygenów przez komórki układu MALT (GALT), w tym komórki Langerhansa. To wtórnie prowadzi do rozwoju nieszczelnego jelita i wyrzutu cytokin prozapalnych, które stwarzają doskonałe środowisko dla przerostu flory (w tym candida), zaburzając równowagę jelitową. Najpierw zatem pojawiają się choroby, a potem dochodzi, już wtórnie, do rozwoju patologicznej flory jelitowej, w tym przerostu candida. Obrońcy teorii forsującej przerost Candida w naszych jelitach jako przyczynę większości chorób nie mają żadnych wiarygodnych dowodów na poparcie swojej hipotezy. Niemniej jednak analizując objawy, jakie może powodować ten grzyb, począwszy od zmęczenia po zaburzenia menstruacyjne, można stwierdzić jedno: "Wszyscy mamy Candidę!". I o to właśnie chodzi głównie firmom farmaceutycznym, a fakt jest taki, że candida to bajka dla naiwnych.

----------


## Patryk86

co do odchudzania:
Osoby, które pragną schudnąć, powinny zjadać posiłki w małych porcjach, ale częściej, żeby nie stymulować silnej produkcji insuliny i adiponektyny. Posiłki powinny być bogatobiałkowe, normo- lub ubogotłuszczowe, oraz bardzo ubogowęglowodanowe. Istotne jest, żeby nie eliminować całkowicie tłuszczów pochodzących z olejów roślinnych, masła lub oleju kokosowego. Krótko- i średniołańcuchowe kwasy tłuszczowe zawarte w maśle i oleju kokosowym nie tuczą. Węglowodany o wysokim indeksie glikemicznym (płatki kukurydziane, biały ryż, ziemniaki) utrudniają utratę masy ciała, dlatego że hamują lipolizę i słabo stymulują wydzielanie leptyny (hormonu sytości). Dlatego po posiłku węglowodanowym szybko wraca głód. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastąpienie płatków kukurydzianych płatkami owsianymi, które mają niższy indeks glikemiczny, alternatywnym rozwiązaniem jest wzbogacenie ryżu, płatków kukurydzianych o odrobinę oleju lub błonnika - na przykład garstkę orzechów. Tłuszcz hamuje wydzielanie adiponektyny, a jeżeli składa się z MCT i LCT (masło i olej kokosowy) - nie tuczy, nawet jeśli posiada wysoką kaloryczność. Hydrokolonoterapia i głodówki nie są metodami zalecanymi - obciążają organizm i wywołują skutki uboczne. Wbrew powszechnej opinii głodówka nie oczyszcza organizmu - lipofilne substancje, w tym związki metali ciężkich, nie wydalają się łatwo z moczem, są wiązane zwrotnie z metalotioneinami, a wydalone z żółcią wchodzą w obieg wątrobowo- jelitowy (błędne koło) lub zajmują inne kompartmenty organizmu. Żeby wspomóc ich wydalanie (oczyszczanie organizmu) należałoby w trakcie głodówki zastosować chelaty (związki kompleksowe), wiążące metale w produkty rozpuszczalne w wodzie, które zostałyby wydalone z moczem. Ocet jabłkowy, popularnie reklamowany jako zdrowy środek na odchudzanie, w rzeczywistości powoduje zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka, przez co zmniejsza apetyt, oraz wiąże wodę, zwiększając wydalanie moczu - przez co zdaje nam się, że chudniemy.

----------


## Patryk86

co do odchudzania:
Osoby, które pragną schudnąć, powinny zjadać posiłki w małych porcjach, ale częściej, żeby nie stymulować silnej produkcji insuliny i adiponektyny. Posiłki powinny być bogatobiałkowe, normo- lub ubogotłuszczowe, oraz bardzo ubogowęglowodanowe. Istotne jest, żeby nie eliminować całkowicie tłuszczów pochodzących z olejów roślinnych, masła lub oleju kokosowego. Krótko- i średniołańcuchowe kwasy tłuszczowe zawarte w maśle i oleju kokosowym nie tuczą. Węglowodany o wysokim indeksie glikemicznym (płatki kukurydziane, biały ryż, ziemniaki) utrudniają utratę masy ciała, dlatego że hamują lipolizę i słabo stymulują wydzielanie leptyny (hormonu sytości). Dlatego po posiłku węglowodanowym szybko wraca głód. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastąpienie płatków kukurydzianych płatkami owsianymi, które mają niższy indeks glikemiczny, alternatywnym rozwiązaniem jest wzbogacenie ryżu, płatków kukurydzianych o odrobinę oleju lub błonnika - na przykład garstkę orzechów. Tłuszcz hamuje wydzielanie adiponektyny, a jeżeli składa się z MCT i LCT (masło i olej kokosowy) - nie tuczy, nawet jeśli posiada wysoką kaloryczność. Hydrokolonoterapia i głodówki nie są metodami zalecanymi - obciążają organizm i wywołują skutki uboczne. Wbrew powszechnej opinii głodówka nie oczyszcza organizmu - lipofilne substancje, w tym związki metali ciężkich, nie wydalają się łatwo z moczem, są wiązane zwrotnie z metalotioneinami, a wydalone z żółcią wchodzą w obieg wątrobowo- jelitowy (błędne koło) lub zajmują inne kompartmenty organizmu. Żeby wspomóc ich wydalanie (oczyszczanie organizmu) należałoby w trakcie głodówki zastosować chelaty (związki kompleksowe), wiążące metale w produkty rozpuszczalne w wodzie, które zostałyby wydalone z moczem. Ocet jabłkowy, popularnie reklamowany jako zdrowy środek na odchudzanie, w rzeczywistości powoduje zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka, przez co zmniejsza apetyt, oraz wiąże wodę, zwiększając wydalanie moczu - przez co zdaje nam się, że chudniemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój apetyt na słodycze zmalał znacząco, nie wiem, moze to bardziej siła psychiki ale przyjmując Asumin udało mi się ograniczyc spożycie cukrów i waga nareszcie drgęła

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dokładnie, nie opłaca się tego kupować, lepiej kupić zwykły chrom w tabletkach za 1/3 ceny a efekt ten sam co po tych tabletkach  Asumin za 20zł ( tyle kosztuja jak sprawdzałam )


Ja zapłaciłam 31 zł to może napiszesz gdzie kupiłaś za 20 zł?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Stosuję od tygodnia Asumin, szczerze powiem, że efekt był właściwie natychmiast po zażyciu pierwszej tabletki. Myślałam sobie, że to pewnie psychika tu bardziej ma wpływ ale okazało się że jednak to te tabletki tak działają.
Dzisiaj jest 7 dzień i podczas imprezy nie tknęłam nic, wcale mnie nie ciągnęło do słodyczy( na stole było pełno ciastek, cukierków itp), normalnie już bym jadła jeden po drugim bo jestem strasznym łasuchem jeżeli chodzi o słodycze. Za to jadłam czipsy i paluszki ;-)
NA MNIE TO DZIAŁA!;-) POLECAM!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny, kupiłam asumin na początku stycznia – i zauważyłam dziwne objawy. Ochota na słodycze może trochę się zmniejszyła, ale szczerze przede wszytki słodkości przestały mi smakować. Czy tak właśnie działa chrom?

----------


## genowefa

muszę powiedziec ze ten lek skutecznie zapobiega łaknieniu na słodycze i mniej sie człowiek obiada 
ale po trzech dniech stałam sie bardzo nerowa zmniejszyłam dawlkę do jednej dziennie ale san pobudzenia nerwowego trwał wiec odłożyłam i kupiłam morwę białą która nie ma skutków ubocznych

----------


## ala22

dziewczyny, kupiłam asumin na początku stycznia – i zauważyłam dziwne objawy. Ochota na słodycze może trochę się zmniejszyła, ale szczerze przede wszytki słodkości przestały mi smakować. Czy tak właśnie działa chrom?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Stosuję trzeci tydzień i widzę poprawę. Nie żebym nie jadła wcale, bo przecież trochę przyjemności się należy, ale wcale aż tak bardzo już mi się nie pożeram czekolady na raz.


Jem od czterech dni i na mnie działa. Mogę powstrzymać się przed zjedzeniem słodyczy. Trochę mnie ciągnie, ale nie w stopniu uniemożliwiającym zrezygnowanie ze słodyczy. Poza tym wydaje mi się, że ogólnie osłabiło mój apetyt. Ja polecam. Mysza

----------


## Luiza 45

Mam problem ze słodyczami odkąd rzuciłam papierosy. Trudno mi sobie odmówić, "rzucam się", nie potraię skończyć na małym kawałku. Wydaje mi się że odkąd zażywam, jest mi łatwiej się powstrzymać. Nie żeby całkiem mi to przeszło, ale zmiana na korzyść jest.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupiłam asumin przy ostatniej wizycie w aptece. I byłam klasycznym pożeraczem słodyczy. Po tych tabletkach nie jem ich w ogóle. Mam taki dziwny metaliczny posmak w ustach i nie chce mi się czekolady itp. Więc na mnie zadziałał na maxa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stosuje juz 9 dni, efekt wow! nie mam ochoty ani na słodycze ani wgl żeby cokolwiek jeść, spadłam 1,5 kg  :Smile:  do tego dołączyłam ćwiczenia, jem tylko śniadanie i lekki obiad  :Big Grin:  jak dla mnie bomba!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie rowniez dziala! dawniej potrawilam pochlonac okolo 700kalorii w slodyczach dziennie. teraz zatrzymuje sie na poziomie niecalych 200 i to tylko dlatego ze pierwsze 100 jem rano przed przyjeciem tabletki (bo wiem ze potem juz nie bede miala checi na slodycze a w koncu kazdmu przyda sie cos dobrego  :Wink: ). Od jutra planuje zejsc do
maks. 100 kalorii w slodyczach - tylko rano. 

To dziwne bo po tych tabletkach nawet jak juz jem slodycze, to tak jakos mniej przyjemnosci z tego czerpie, co tez ma pozytywny wplyw na odzwyczajenie sie od slodkosci. Podchodzilam sceptycznie do calego specyfiku gdy go kupowalam w aptece, ale efekty byly natychmiastowe.


Zastanawiam sie tlyko co sie dzieje po odstawieniu chromu. Oby nie bylo uzaleznieniowego efektu jojo....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem autorką bloga, na którym opisałam moją przygodę z nadmiernym apetytem, który doprowadził mnie do nadwagi. Napisałam między innymi o skutkach stosowania asumin oraz african mango. Zapraszam  :Smile:  jakzmniejszycapetyt.wordpress.com

----------


## Niezarejestrowany

Zróbcie sobie badania, które Wam powiedzą jaką macie grupę krwi A+, AB- itd., po czym poszukajcie w necie diety dopasowanej go Waszej grupy krwi. 
"Najskuteczniejsza metoda", bo przynajmniej taka jest dla mnie. 

Jeśli chodzi o ASUMIN czy inne specyfiki na odchudzanie, mi to nic nie pomagało. 
Jeżeli po jakichkolwiek tabletkach udawało mi się chudnąć, tylko coraz gorzej się czułam (nieustanne nudności, zapach jakiegokolwiek jedzenia powodował odruchy wymiotne, przelewanie się w żołądku i niekończące się rozwolnienia po czymkolwiek, co w siebie wcisnęłam, a nie wyrzygałam). 

Po wielkich obżarstwach (na imprezach trudno odmówić  :Smile:  ), stosuję senes, ale bardzo rzadko. Tylko jak już mnie brzuch naprawdę męczy i nie pomagają żadne inne ziółka. 

Warto sprawdzić. To nie dieta 1000kCal, nic strasznego ;p

----------

